# New Witch for yard.



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Here is my new Witch for my yard. A little bit of light hearted halloween fun.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Wow! She is a beauty, the colors and details are wonderful!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: She is fantastic! I am sure the trick or treaters are going to LOVE her!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Your witch needs a shave...OH! I see her now.. Nice!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

She's sure to draw plenty of attention


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great job on that.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Great job.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There's something utterly charming about a guy with tattoos posing with such a wonderfully kid-friendly witch She looks great, but I think the cat is really annoyed about how she's making the stew:jol:


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Classic! Such an iconic symbol and you nailed it! Awesome job.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice paint job. She looks good.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent work, the kids will love it. Do you have others?


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

She's fun! I like the retro cartoon style Halloween you have going!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

awesome halloween decoration!!


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice work! love that style too.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice job KP!! I love retro style Halloween creations, they take me back to my childhood days!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the nice comments!


----------

